
Can you start a Slack community using only emojis? - troyruediger
https://medium.com/@troy_ruediger/can-a-slack-chat-work-without-words-47d497ad4163#.lpg6j2g8i
======
danbolt
I'd really like to see a toy GitHub repo where users democratically vote on
pull requests via emoji.

Each user is given a vote with the first emoji they comment on the PR. A bot
then evaluates all the emoji comments after N days, decides if the mean
connotation is positive/negative, then accepts/rejects the PR based on the
result.

Users could also put an extra neutral emoji like cats or kabuki masks in their
comment. If their cat/kabuki comment 'wins' the PR, the bot might start
weighting those emoji with more voting power later, to create hilarious
biases. (eg: hamburger is BDFL)

~~~
troyruediger
That's an awesome idea!

